# new nikon D4



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

3 extreme sports people explain why - superb videography with the new Nikon D4 which may just upset Canon 5DMKII's place at the top of the DSLR-as-video-camera food chain....unless the 5DMKIII is better again :smile:

watch in full screen in HD (make sure the HD logo at bottom of screen is blue)

WHY - Nikon D4 Release Video on Vimeo


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I am more than happy with the performance of my 5DMkII


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

As you should be Donald - that comment was just highlighting the more advanced video capabilities of the D4, not stills. One of the problems with all earlier DSLR's in videography has been the inability to monitor/control audio on camera, D4 allows that along with other video specific changes that really only apply to dedicated videographers - Nikon has taken the step to cater for their needs in a high end camera. Canon rumours abound though - 5D MarkIII with improved video capabilities and a hybrid DSLR/camcorder in the works according to some.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The few times I have been in a 'movie' environment with the 5D2 and remembered to shoot movie, the results are brilliant. I have a couple of minutes from a trip on a horse drawn canal. I will try and stuff it on Vimeo...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is a movie made with my 5D2.

*The Last Horse Drawn Canal Barge in England*

In HD but Vimeo has upscaled it and has lost some sharpness. View in HD full screen and switch of 'upscaling' (the icon on the top right) It will make the image smaller but sharp.

edit: Hand held, part still, part movie.

I am not sure how to embed the video in the post.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't think we can embed Vimeo vids here Donald - I did post a question in the Vimeo forum and they replied that it was a problem at this end - not sure what the problem is but links are good anyways :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Loved that WHY video .. could relate to the biker, envious of the canoeist and pretty much rattled by the idea of climbing without a rope .. not to mention when he got o the top was wondering whether there was another easier way back down .. but really nice photography, interesting video and all the shots, modes and angles taken 

Your Video Donald .. the sound of the water , the English Countryside .. quiet peaceful & Beautiful .. plus a worthy subject .. the only thing that seemed to be missing was the sound of a bird or two in the trees .. perhaps there but I missed t because it was so pleasant listening to that water rippling .. just beautiful .. calming ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks DF
The sound track was only about 30 seconds of just the water trickling from the prow of the boat. The passengers were asked by the skipper to observe absolute silence so that everyone could appreciate the abject tranquillity of the place & situation. The rest of the time, there was human background noises (chatting, coughing, cups clinking etc).

I took the 30 seconds of pure water trickle, copy & pasted it in my audio editing programme & then cut it to length for the movie. I must admit that it came out better than I expected.

In reality, That is an edited version of the full length film. I removed several stills and the original title because I put it together for an international friendship organisation we are members of but I didn't want to show pictures of the members in some of the scenes.

No animals were harmed in the making of the movie...:smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

> No animals were harmed in the making of the movie...


:laugh:

the final effect though is superb ...

I listened a couple of times trying to hear a few bird calls , turning up the volume o my sound system, and although there may have been some, they were drowned by the trickling water .. in spite of not having "tried" to take a video .. I love the result.


----------

